# Schools and Pubs to close in Northern Ireland



## odyssey06 (14 Oct 2020)

It is understood that pubs and restaurants will close for four weeks, with the exception of takeaways, while schools will close for two, one of which will cover the half-term Halloween break... retail outlets will remain open, as will churches and gyms for individual training. 

The current restrictions on household mixing are expected to remain as they are. That would means no mixing of households in private dwellings, with exceptions including those joined in social bubbles, and gatherings in the gardens of private dwellings limited to six people from no more than two households.

The moves do not amount to a full scale lockdown similar to that imposed during the first wave of the virus, but the measures nevertheless mark a significant ramping up of the administration’s response to spiralling infection rates.









						Northern Ireland: Schools to close for two weeks, pubs and restaurants to shut in four week 'circuit breaker' lockdown
					

Pubs and restaurants are set to close for all four weeks with schools closing for two.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------

